
ESLint must-use-await – flags callbacks and .then() in JavaScript - nailer
https://www.npmjs.com/package/eslint-plugin-must-use-await
======
nailer
Author here. I'm currently flattening a large codebase with a bunch of
callbacks and .then() and wanted to see if I could use eslint to help catch
them all.

I created this using Björn Tegelund's excellent tutorial:
[https://medium.com/@btegelund/creating-an-eslint-
plugin-87f1...](https://medium.com/@btegelund/creating-an-eslint-
plugin-87f1cb42767f)

I hope fellow ES2017 folk find it useful.

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
nailer
Thanks! Made it into a show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14718579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14718579)

